# 240sx troubles



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

hello fellow 240 owers. i think i am the only peron that has 240 troubles. i have a '89 hatchback KA24E. i have so many problems with it. my motor isnt working right. just started running really crappy all of a sudden. my seat belts dont work. car jerks like your tapping the gas peddle when you first take off with out letting the car idle for about 5 minutes. doesnt want to run when you start it. have to give it gas so it wont die. i dont know what i should do. anybody have any ideas? i dont have much money. 15 y/o with not much money. car was free from a family member. anybody want to give me some help on things i can do to keep it running....and that doesnt cost over 500 dollars? somebody reply. i dont get many replys to my posts. thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

with all those engien troubles, i don't think 500$ is gonna be enough..  it sounds to me like there's a leak somewhere with fuel or pressure..


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well....now im in the process of looking for another car. i am going to buy something newer. need something that will run strong and doesnt give much trouble......and something thats atleast a 6cyl and manual. most likely going to get a 5.0 mustang. sorry yall. i might be going the domseic route


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sell the 240, thats wut i would do, too much work and too much money to spend on that car, although i would work on mine, but its in better condition


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

check the idle cable, that could be why it keeps cutting off and needs to be warmed up......at least that is what happened to my friends MX3


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

aww... dont go dumbestic.. ur problems will increase.. jus find a newer 240sx like a 93 or sumthin.. i found mine for 2000 bux and it is in really good condition .. i havent had any problems wut so ever..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine is a 90, and the only problem i see well its not really a problem... or is it?

well anyways if i leave the air and the a/c on while i turn on my car, it makes this real annoying sound for awhile till it warms up, but since it pisses me off so much, before i leave my car i make sure the a/c button it pushed up and the air is on the off.

you guys got an suggestions why its making this noise?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Try changing the fuel filter and give it a fuel injection cleaning. Sounds like to me that you have a mean fuel lag. Try doing those first and then think about selling the car.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i just put a brand new fuel filter on it. im thinking about taking off the entire fuel rail assembly and flushing it out....fuel rail, new injectors,new fuel pump


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the nissan dealership will fix ur auto seatbelts for free.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

dude dont get rid of ur car just take your time with it and fix every problem u can then ask ur parents for help on the ones u can fix on ur on


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

*FIX SEAT BELTS for free? Tell me more*



drift240sxdrag said:


> *the nissan dealership will fix ur auto seatbelts for free. *


Is this a policy of Nissan or what? Is it only applicable to the original owner or what? I need to replace the two lap belts on the sons NIssan, and I am not crazy about him using it with shoulder belt only. So please expound on this subject please.

Regards


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's a lifetime warranty on the belts of the cars


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea life time warranty to fix anything wrong with the seatbelts, make sure u get them fixed FOR FREE too


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds alot like the problem i started having back in october last year. if it has a hard time starting, then after it heats up can idle ok, but boges alot. mine was a blow head gasket. you can smell the antifrezz in the exhuast. or you can take off your rad cap and see if there is exhaust coming out of that. could say this is your problem but if non of the other stuff help, it something else to check

Joe


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Spend your money on a mechanic to find out whats actually wrong.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

my dad is ASE certified but i dont talk to him. i would get him to work on it but he doesnt like imports. the 240 spun tires when i pulled into the driveway. but it was just started up and and i turned it around to have the front end face the house. once you drive it around for awhile and it gets warmed up you have to floor it to get it to take off.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't sell it!!! I think I know exactly what's wrong with your 240sx, all those symptoms seem like your MAF (mass airflow sensor) is either dirty, or *i hope it's not* damaged. The maf is located after the air filter box, it should look like a clip with wires attached to the intake. As for your seatbelts, just buy some jacked racing seats and jacked H belts and call it a day.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

be sure to check for vaccum leaks as well... take some carb cleaner or throttle body cleaner (same stuff) and spray it around your intake manifold or anywhere that may have a leak and if the motor revs slightly while you spray a certain area, you have a leak. you can also take your throttle body off and if you can, intake manifold, and clean the hell out of that... that's a cheap easy maintenance thing...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't sell it!!! I think I know exactly what's wrong with your 240sx, all those symptoms seem like your MAF (mass airflow sensor) is either dirty, or *i hope it's not* damaged. The maf is located after the air filter box, it should look like a clip with wires attached to the intake. As for your seatbelts, just buy some jacked racing seats and jacked H belts and call it a day. *


good call on the MAF... didn't even think about that...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Say man
What's up w/dallas tail mod, got PiC?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

funny... I just posted a pic of it this morn...

here is my buddies... you can also check out my cardomain page and if you go to page 2 it has a write up of the procedure that I did. There are two pics of my car with it.... mine is totally unique. The clear turn signal tails for the 95/96 max's are next to impossible to find...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmmm....I like 180 tails better...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Hmmm....I like 180 tails better... *


HELL YES but those lights on the maxima looks SICK


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

maxima and sick dont' go hand-in-hand...catch my 'drift'?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you no likey maxi? dat's sad...ee

oh well... to each his own.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

OH....OH lol...I thought you put maxima lights on your 240sx lol...haha I didn't know it was a maxima.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

come on now. yall are supposed to help me out not put pictures of ur tail lights on here


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what an odd thought... wouldn't work at all!

funny though... i thought you were just outright sayin you didn't like the max... i was near tears... haha


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, I told you what was wrong with your car...hopefully I'm 100% right.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> *come on now. yall are supposed to help me out not put pictures of ur tail lights on here *


sorry dude... got carried away...

yeah.. check the MAF and vaccum leaks...

i've got $10 on the fact that it's somewhere in your intake system


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i took of my air box and looked at my MAF. the wires on the MAF were still intact and looked fine too. im going to search for a vaccum leak. how would i be able to tell if the MAF was damaged? ill see what i can do


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> *come on now. yall are supposed to help me out not put pictures of ur tail lights on here *


heh  (i'm post whoring)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, if only a mod were here, we all would be fucked


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahahahaahhahaahah too bad they're off somewhere else useless..like the offtopic section  (hope they don't read this..)


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

You should clean your maf, i don't recommend YOU cleaning it. Take it to the pro's and have it done by them, because they'll tell you if it's fucked or not.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You might be able to go to a mechanic and ask for a used car check for $25. they are usually pretty good and it is a cheap way to find out whats wrong. Its worth it


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

degreaser and a cotton tip. be very very careful


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok.....spark plugs look carbon fouled. going to replace them with some bosch platinum 4. going to get a new set of wires for it also. distributor cap is brand new. wires were new but cheap. going to fix that. thinking about getting my dad to look at it with his scanner. i might replace my injectors with some new ones. maybe even tear the motor out and replace all the gasketes and clean it up a bit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cha-ching $$$


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm not sure about the KA, but the Maxima motors run like ASS with the Bosch Platinum 4 plugs. My lil sis's protege runs fine with them, but I'd HIGHLY recomend the NGK Coppers! They are only 30k mile plugs, but they give off a REALLY good spark!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Agreed. Soetimes more expensive doesnt mean better - SR's also dont like Platinum 4 plugs for some reason


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I always hear NGK is the way to go...... That is whT I got for my RB


----------

